# Ebat engine kits?



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

I have been using the Ebay engine kits for my Altima and Sentra rebuilds. I have had no problem so far but I am now thinking of using the stock timing gears and chains that were in the motor. They just look to be better quality but I was wondering if they would go the original 200k and another 200k after the rebuild?
I am also wondering about going back to dino oil. I just tore down another 2.4 Altima engine and I appeared from the top end sludge that the owner neglected the oil changes. This motor had 195k on it and ran fine when I drove it home. What makes me wonder was that the timing chain tensioners showed almost no wear, maybe 1/16 inch grove on them. So is the synthetic oil really worth it?


----------

